# Motorcyclist newbie



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm a biker from Peterborough seriously considering a Mk3 TTS as my next car and thought I'd sign-up and get to know vehicle better prior to ownership. My current car is a Leon SC FR with Revo Stage 1. I'm looking for something with a bit more fizz and comfort.

Anyway, thought I'd say hi here and I'll get posting in other forums for more information. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to jumping into my Daytona Grey TTS within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What bike do you ride?
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

It's a Kawasaki Z1000SX. I've had it since launch in 2011. Brilliant bike but I must admit there's a bit of a 'vibe' through the bars that didn't niggle me before, but it does now. I'm going to check out the new Ninja 1000SX on Green Friday. I'm just looking though! Getting the TTS was more important.


----------

